# 51,000 threads, congrats to all of you



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

APC hit 51,000 threads recently. That's a major achievement. I wanted to send a shout to all the members congratulating them and thanking them for freely giving of your time and knowledge.

You may be interested in the first post here at APC.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow! Congrats to all, and quite a little bit of history there, Art!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, what a great community! 
Thanks to all of the members for making APC the place it is today.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats huge congrats to all


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Ehh... I've seen more.:ranger::boom:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Ehh... I've seen more.


Not much more. There are a few bigger forums out there because they have been around longer. Aquaria central, the cichlid forum, reef central or whatever its called... but in just four years this forum has become one of the biggest.

Did you ever think it would get this big Art when you first started? Its really taken on a life of its own and become bigger than any one person or group of people. I just hope something is going to be done about the constant intermittant page loading problems here, or people are going to start leaving.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, Robert.

I didn't really. As you know, I started this site because I really enjoy creating websites and I really love planted aquariums. I guess I didn't have expectations when I started. Honestly, I was happy when we hit 1,000 members. That was a huge number to me.

As for the technical issues, I hope you have patience with APC. I really believe the current owner is doing everything it can to stabilize the backend.

Take into account that APC has a lot of features running that others don't even though they are bigger. This slows down pageload times and may cause overload problems during peak hours.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> I just hope something is going to be done about the constant intermittant page loading problems here, or people are going to start leaving.


Yes, they are diligently working on the issues and know where the problem lies, so it should be working great once everything is in place. 

Yeah, there are lots of bigger boards (especially non-aquatic), but it starts getting pretty impersonal when they are that huge, and threads get turned over so fast that it's almost impossible to keep up with it all. Everyone is pretty darn friendly and knowledgeable here for it being such a large board, so it's all about quality before quantity.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just to make sure everyone understand's Art's unique perspective....... He is the founder of APC and is the "man with the vision" behind most of what you see here today. Lots of people have contributed countless hours to help organize the features and content of this site, and I don't want to minimize or disregard their enormous efforts. Art was the one behind it all though. Whatever success APC has today has been built entirely on the foundation he provided.

Here's to the next 51,000 threads!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Bryce,

Thanks so much for the kind words.

I forget that there must be many, many people who don't know who I am as the site keeps growing. That's a good thing!

I'll take the credit for a couple of things. First thing is, yes, I had a vision of spreading the word about this great hobby through this medium. The other thing is that I did what any good founder should- surround himself with smarter, more talented people than he. The latter is why the site is what it is today.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow Art I had no idea. But whats wrong with APC. Is there loading problems or something? Anyways congrats to not only Art but too all who help contribute to this forum!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd have thought that any forum that started with me and Rex as the first posters would've gone down in a ball of flames by now. 

Regardless, thank you Art for starting this place, all the work you put into it, and inspiration you gave the starter kit folks back then. Here's to hoping that APC will continue on for another four years and 50,000 threads!


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

51,000 threads! Now that's the sign of a good forum! Congrats!

__________________
The Raw Meat Diet for Humans


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just out of curiosity can you track how many posts have been made herfe at APC that would be an interesting statistic


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I'll take the credit for a couple of things. First thing is, yes, I had a vision of spreading the word about this great hobby through this medium. The other thing is that I did what any good founder should- surround himself with smarter, more talented people than he. The latter is why the site is what it is today.


I'm sure glad you did! I appreciate the fruits of your labors! Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I'm sure glad you did! I appreciate the fruits of your labors! Thanks!


Ditto. If it weren't for this site, I'd have given up on plants already and would not know the satisfaction of looking at the fruits of my aquatic labor.

-Dave


----------

